# Sticky  the DIY link page



## ashappard

This sticky is an effort to accumulate many projects and info together in an easy to navigate link page.
It will expand as time goes on as I mine the posts for nuggets. Feel free to let me know by PM if you'd like to nominate a thread for inclusion.

*CO2 generation*​DIY CO2 Guide with pictures and recipies​references for DIY CO2​*Reactors / Diffusion*​inline CO2 reactor plans *|* more inline CO2 reactor plans​niko's internal CO2 reactor thread (misting) *|* needle wheel CO2 misting​modify standard pump impellers for better fractionating (CO2 mist)​*Drop Checker*​hoppy's DIY drop checker thread​*Pressurized CO2*​pressurized CO2 using paintball tanks​*Aquariums*​removing tank trim *|* making your own hardscape​glass lined masonry tank (1000L)​*Stands*​DIY ADA stand (for ADA 120H) *|* industrial style stand for 65G tall​aquarium stand (for 30x12x18 tank) *|* aquarium in a bar​aquarium stand using MDF​*Filtration*​DIY PVC pipe filter | DIY lily pipe for nano tank |  fluidized purigen reactor​*Lighting*​gomer's LED lighting via Luxeon Stars *|* another go at Luxeon LED lighting​supercoley1's Luxeon LED lighting experiment *|* 288 LED array for nano tank​mylar reflectors​perfecto 10 gallon hood spiral CF retrofit *|* 8 bulb spiral CF fixture​5x80W T5HO fixture​*Autodose*​continuous feeder for dosing​multi pump autodoser *|* autodosing, pumps inside solution​


----------



## Zapins

I'd like to add:

*Aquarium:*​How to make your own glass fish tank with glass calculator.​
*Water Change:*​Automatic water change system plans​


----------

